# Convenio Especial health insurance



## Jillymac (Jan 17, 2016)

I'm still confused about the state health system in Spain.
I understand that as pensioners we can apply for an SI card but will this be enough to cover us or do we need to pay in to the State Run Convenio Especial as well? If so does anyone know of a similar scheme which is less costly.
Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

I am a OAP S1 covers both of us, apart from a small charge on prescriptions, we pay nothing else.


----------



## Jillymac (Jan 17, 2016)

Hepa said:


> I am a OAP S1 covers both of us, apart from a small charge on prescriptions, we pay nothing else.


Thank you, that's reassuring!


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I am not sure where in Spain you will be but this is what happens in Valencia. Other areas may differ.

You need to take your S1 form to the INSS (Spanish Social Security) office together with your certificate of residencia and your padron certificate . They will issue you with a SIP card and allocate you to a family doctor (like a GP in UK).

You will then be entitled to the same free healthcare as a Spanish national. How much you pay for prescriptions will depend on your personal circumstances. I pay 10% but my husband pays nothing.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Jillymac said:


> I'm still confused about the state health system in Spain.
> I understand that as pensioners we can apply for an SI card but will this be enough to cover us or do we need to pay in to the State Run Convenio Especial as well? If so does anyone know of a similar scheme which is less costly.
> Any advice would be appreciated.


You would only need the Convenio Especial if you were retiring early, i.e. before one of you gets a state pension. Once that happens, healthcare for both of you is free (under the S1 scheme).


----------



## Old Michael (Mar 1, 2016)

I'm still confused about the Convenio Especial.

I'm 60 so i'm thinking this is the way to go as private insurance companies won't touch me.

I know that I can apply for it after i've been 'registered' for 12 months in Tenerife but what does 'registered' mean?

I have an NIE (non-resident) and an Empadronamiento from the local town hall. 

Do I need anything else to qualify for Convenio Especial when the time comes?

Michael


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Old Michael said:


> I'm still confused about the Convenio Especial.
> 
> I'm 60 so i'm thinking this is the way to go as private insurance companies won't touch me.
> 
> ...


You need to have been registered / signed on the list of foreigners at the extranjería for a year. You will have a green card / certificate. 

Spain requires that you do this if you are here, or intend to be here, 90+ days consecutively. 

This is completely separate to the padrón. Just being on the padrón won't/doesn't count as 'registered'. 

You will need private healthcare in order to register.

You say that companies 'won't touch you'? Who have you approached? I know people much much older than 60 with various pre-existing conditions who have private healthcare. The pre-existing conditions are simply excluded.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Old Michael said:


> I'm still confused about the Convenio Especial.
> 
> I'm 60 so i'm thinking this is the way to go as private insurance companies won't touch me.
> 
> ...


Now I'm confused - what's a non-resident NIE?

Once registered as resident, I would also suggest you do your annual tax return (should really be doing one anyway I suspect) and not just form 210. That way, you can really show that you are resident here.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Now I'm confused - what's a non-resident NIE?
> 
> Once registered as resident, I would also suggest you do your annual tax return (should really be doing one anyway I suspect) and not just form 210. That way, you can really show that you are resident here.


The 'non-resident' NIE is the white A4 sheet which is issued to a non-resident! As in, someone who doesn't live in Spain. ....Simples....

Though it does seem that Old Michael is living here, so should of course have registered as resident, as I said.

As for tax - if he was here less than 183 days in 2015, he won't have to a tax return this year, will he?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> The 'non-resident' NIE is the white A4 sheet which is issued to a non-resident! As in, someone who doesn't live in Spain. ....Simples....
> 
> Though it does seem that Old Michael is living here, so should of course have registered as resident, as I said.
> 
> As for tax - if he was here less than 183 days in 2015, he won't have to a tax return this year, will he?


You mean the same sheet that someone can get as a resident before they've been here 6 months (or 90 days for that matter).

The NIE is just that, an NIE - there is NO concept if it being a non-resident NIE. Calling it such just serves to confuse people because they then think that there must be a resident version - which there isn't.

Regarding tax, you can choose to do one whenever you want. It becomes mandatory after 183 days but to help his case, he might choose to do one sooner.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> You mean the same sheet that someone can get as a resident before they've been here 6 months (or 90 days for that matter).
> 
> The NIE is just that, an NIE - there is NO concept if it being a non-resident NIE. Calling it such just serves to confuse people because they then think that there must be a resident version - which there isn't.
> 
> Regarding tax, you can choose to do one whenever you want. It becomes mandatory after 183 days but to help his case, he might choose to do one sooner.


Yes a NIE, as in the number is just that - a number.

Many people get one before they move here & get the white (non-resident) NIE cert. If they apply for a NIE once they move here, they will be asked why they need it, and as soon as they say 'for work' because I live here' or something like that, they will have to register as resident - & get a 'resident cert/card' with a NIE on it

So although there is only one NIE - there are two kinds of certification. More, when you bring non-EU citizens into the equation.


----------



## Tamarindo (Feb 14, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> You say that companies 'won't touch you'? Who have you approached? I know people much much older than 60 with various pre-existing conditions who have private healthcare. The pre-existing conditions are simply excluded.


Just out of interest, would the Spanish government accept private health coverage where there are exclusions, do you think? On another thread I asked about private health ins for the first year, and this was also mentioned. 

This hasn't happened to me yet, but I just wondered if anyone else is living here who has had exclusions on their private coverage. Surely this might have an impact on a decision to grant residency.


----------



## Old Michael (Mar 1, 2016)

So let me see if i've got this right.

'Registered' is having the green NIE.

When I apply for the green NIE, they'll ask for details of medical insurance.

No private medical insurance = no green NIE.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Old Michael said:


> So let me see if i've got this right.
> 
> 'Registered' is having the green NIE.
> 
> ...


A green cert or card with your NIE on it, yes, you're registered

And yes, no health ins. no registration


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Old Michael said:


> So let me see if i've got this right.
> 
> 'Registered' is having the green NIE.
> 
> ...


Please, let's not call it a "green NIE" because it isn't!

It's a certificate showing that you are registered on the list of foreigners - known (wrongly) by some expats as your 'residencia'.


I know it shows your NIE but then so do so many documents in Spain - D/L, SIP, Padron, .....


----------



## Old Michael (Mar 1, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> A green cert or card with your NIE on it, yes, you're registered
> 
> And yes, no health ins. no registration


Yep, I can see their logic although what's to stop someone getting registered then cancelling the insurance?

Michael


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Old Michael said:


> Yep, I can see their logic although what's to stop someone getting registered then cancelling the insurance?
> 
> Michael


Most insurance companies won't allow you to cancel within the first year, iirc - & you also have to give 2 months notice

Istr that we were told that we could only cancel in October - & if we missed that, we had to wait until the following October 

If you did manage to do that though - what would you do if you became seriously ill or were in a serious accident?


----------



## Old Michael (Mar 1, 2016)

xabiachica said:


> Most insurance companies won't allow you to cancel within the first year, iirc - & you also have to give 2 months notice
> 
> Istr that we were told that we could only cancel in October - & if we missed that, we had to wait until the following October
> 
> If you did manage to do that though - what would you do if you became seriously ill or were in a serious accident?


No way! I'm not that brave. 

Ah well, better try a few more.

So far i've been turned down by -:

Sanitas
DKV
Caser

Seriously, one little heart attack.............. 

Does anyone know an insurer who will omit a condition rather than just not telling them?

Michael


----------

